# Car door respray costs??



## renton

Some kind and considerate gimp drove into the side of my car and dented/scraped my drivers side door.

Ive had a pdr chap come out and he has got rid of 80% of the damage but the door will still need a skim of filler and then repainting.

Does anyone have an idea on what sort of prices I am looking at.

Would it be cheaper putting it through my insurance (factoring in price rises afterwards?)

Cheers

Steve


----------



## cossiecol

renton said:


> Some kind and considerate gimp drove into the side of my car and dented/scraped my drivers side door.
> 
> Ive had a pdr chap come out and he has got rid of 80% of the damage but the door will still need a skim of filler and then repainting.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on what sort of prices I am looking at.
> 
> Would it be cheaper putting it through my insurance (factoring in price rises afterwards?)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Had something similar with my better half's, a company outside Perth cost £350 (£300 cash) to sort it and the arch, as well as refurb the wheel.

I wouldn't put it through the insurance as you'll be paying for it for years!


----------



## renton

cossiecol said:


> Had something similar with my better half's, a company outside Perth cost £350 (£300 cash) to sort it and the arch, as well as refurb the wheel.
> 
> I wouldn't put it through the insurance as you'll be paying for it for years!


Ha yes I was thinking of doing it myself rather than the insurance company.

The PDr chap was struggling due to the side impact bar in the door.

Im worried about the use of filler and also the paint match, car is only a year old and is in a metallic colour.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yep, 350 and upwards. Forget Insurance route.

What colour is the paint ?


----------



## renton

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yep, 350 and upwards. Forget Insurance route.
> 
> What colour is the paint ?


Its Skoda Quartz metallic grey.

Will they have to blend a door into a wing and the other door etc.

I will post a pic up later


----------



## DJ X-Ray

renton said:


> Its Skoda Quartz metallic grey.
> 
> Will they have to blend a door into a wing and the other door etc.
> 
> I will post a pic up later


I wouldn't say the other door (well I've never seen it). The wing they would. I'll ask my uncle later, he does it for a living


----------



## cossiecol

As the car is only a year old I wouldn't worry about paint match, it should be perfect.


----------



## Sicskate

There's no way anyone could advise if it needs blending without seeing the size and location of the damage. 

Chuck a picture up 😀 

Also as above, I doubt you'll have an issue with colour. 😁

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## renton

Here are some pictures, very hard to capture the dents as they are more like ripples on the panel now.

The scratches look light bit are down to the primer in places. .......


----------



## JCoxy

They may want to blend into the wing it depends what the colour match is like on their scheme. doesn't matter if it's a year old or 10 years, the process is all the same. it's up to them what they do


----------



## Diplomat2.6

My advice would be to ensure that you get a top job, even if it is a bit extra. If the repair is in any way detectable, you've wasted your money.


----------



## Peteo48

I feel your pain. Somebody did something similar to my car in a hospital car park (nice!) in May this year. I also have a small supermarket trolley ding on the other side. I've polished out the scratches to some extent but the slight ripple is still visible from some angles.

I agree with those who say that if you get this done get a good job as, come trade in time, it'll be picked up. In my case, my car is now over 3 years old and I'm genuinely wondering whether to live with it until nearer trade in time. Sods law being what it is, there'll be another idiot dinging your door and you are back doing it again.


----------

